# If you went to Hogwarts, what house do you think you'd be in?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I will go over the four options.

*Gryffindor*
Values bravery, nerve, and chivalry and those in this house tend to have these qualities. Emphasises the traits of courage as well as "daring, nerve, and chivalry," and thus its members are generally regarded as brave, though sometimes to the point of recklessness. People in this house are not afraid to stand up for what they believe in and also not afraid to stand up for others. They can also be quite expressive of themselves and their values.

*Hufflepuff*
Values patience, loyalty, and hardwork. Students belonging to this house are known to be hard-working, friendly, loyal, honest and rather impartial. It may be that due to their values. People in this house believe that everyone should be treated equally and honesty is a virtue. They dislike people who are immature, deceiving, rude to others, and those who break rules for their own personal gain. Hufflepuffs are home to the nicest people.

*Ravenclaw*
Values intelligence, knowledge, and wit. Ravenclaw House prizes learning, wisdom, wit, and intellect in its members. Thus, many Ravenclaws tend to be academically motivated and talented students. Most of the asian and indian kids are probably in Ravenclaw. Those in Ravenclaw are often inquisitive about the world around them and want to gain as much knowledge as possible. They are also academically motivated to achieve high grades.

*Slytherin*
values ambition, cunning and resourcefulness. Slytherins tend to be ambitious, shrewd, cunning, strong leaders, and achievement-oriented. They also have highly developed senses of self-preservation. This means that Slytherins tend to hesitate before acting, so as to weigh all possible outcomes before deciding exactly what should be done. According to Albus Dumbledore, the qualities which Salazar valued in the students he chose included cleverness, resourcefulness, determination, and "a certain disregard for the rules." Many view Slytherin as an evil house. According to the welcome letter, this is not necessarily true. It is true that some Slytherins have achieved greatness through evil deeds, but there are just as many if not more who have done great, non-evil things to achieve greatness. Many business men tend to be Slytherins because of their ambition, cunningness and resourcefulness and not afraid to challenge the normal rules to achieve success.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I'm usually torn between Ravenclaw and Slytherin, but side more with Ravenclaw. A lot of Slytherins tend to be traditionalists which I am not.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Based on the description, Ravenclaw... but I haven't seen/read any Harry Potter so hopefully it doesn't turn out that they are child molesters or something.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Apparently I'd be a HufflePuff. Sounds like a gay Pokemon.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I have no idea. Maybe Ravenclaw.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Rejected.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Based on those descriptions, Hufflepuff.
Based on an online test I just took (yay), Gryffindor.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I got Ravenclaw on Pottermore... And on every other online test, I suppose that works best, there are elements of Slytherin too like being generally uninterested in what the status quo wants/thinks on most subjects. Luna4ministerofmagic.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

As a kid I'd say _Gryffindor_ because that's the house, the main characters were in.. but on a realistic note.. I'd probably be in _Hufflepuff_, or even _Ravenclaw_.. not sure 100% I don't really feel either match my personality fully, but it's probably much closer to _Hufflepuff_


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I got Ravenclaw on Pottermore... And on every other online test, I suppose that works best, there are elements of Slytherin too like being generally uninterested in what the status quo wants/thinks on most subjects. Luna4ministerofmagic.


Same. I think the Pottermore test is probably the best test I've seen about this, as (if I remember correctly) the choices in it weren't horribly obvious when it came to which house they relate to.

-----

And according to the The Remarkably Thorough Harry Potter Character Test I'm Snape.


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

you have to create an account to use the pottermore test


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Amphoteric said:


> Same. I think the Pottermore test is probably the best test I've seen about this, as (if I remember correctly) the choices in it weren't horribly obvious when it came to which house they relate to.
> 
> -----
> 
> And according to the The Remarkably Thorough Harry Potter Character Test I'm Snape.


Yeah, it's been a while, since I was one of those extreme people who stayed up all night to get onto it during the beta (staying up all night ended up being more entertaining than the beta.) From what I remember it was better than any other online sorting test I've taken in the past.


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

*Pottermore Sorting Hat Quiz*Your Result: *Ravenclaw*
 
89%

Congratulations! Welcome to RAVENCLAW HOUSE. Our emblem is the eagle, which soars where others cannot fly; our house colours are blue and bronze. We pride ourselves on intelligence, creativity, individuality, wit and learning, and our common room is found at the top of Ravenclaw tower, behind a door with an enchanted knocker. Traits: Intelligence, wit, creativity, imaginative, curiosity, individuality and eccentricity. Notable people: Luna Lovegood, Cho Chang, Professor Flitwick.
 
85%

Gryffindor
 
77%

Slytherin
 
49%

Hufflepuff


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

Dehabilitated said:


> *Pottermore Sorting Hat Quiz*Your Result: *Ravenclaw*
> 
> 89%
> 
> ...


Pottermore gives percentages now with the results? That's cool!
I took my test back in 2011 when I got early access, and it only gave me my house.

Anyway, Slytherin for me. No ifs, ands, or buts about it. It's a great house.


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, it's been a while, since *I was one of those extreme people who stayed up all night to get onto it during the beta* (staying up all night ended up being more entertaining than the beta.) From what I remember it was better than any other online sorting test I've taken in the past.


I remember doing this vividly! Did you get in on the first day? 
It was fun staying up all night. Then once I got in the site, I was a little disappointed. Still am.


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

tidbit said:


> Pottermore gives percentages now with the results? That's cool!
> I took my test back in 2011 when I got early access, and it only gave me my house.
> 
> Anyway, Slytherin for me. No ifs, ands, or buts about it. It's a great house.


Oh I have no idea, I didn't want to sign up. I took it on http://www.gotoquiz.com/results/pottermore_sorting_hat_quiz_2 so it could be a fake rip-off.


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

Dehabilitated said:


> Oh I have no idea, I didn't want to sign up. I took it on http://www.gotoquiz.com/results/pottermore_sorting_hat_quiz_2 so it could be a fake rip-off.


Ahh gotcha. Yeah, I wouldn't recommend signing up, unless you really have to know. It's a bit of a process to actually find out your house. You have to complete storylines and stuff to get to Hogwarts. Takes about 20 minutes.


----------



## Booooop (Jul 4, 2012)

The Go-to-quiz site linked just above said Ravenclaw.










The only relevance I could draw from my younger days and Harry Potter is that my late Grandad once bought me a keychain that was for Ravenclaw. Which at the time I was probably like "pffft, Gryffindor is where it's at!" but I guess maybe that wasn't a bad guess after all!


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

On the tests I'd taken I've always gotten Ravenclaw [even though I'm not smart] so I put that.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ravenclaw for sure.


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

Ravenclaw. I had selected that house first, then got curious and took the Pottermore quiz that was linked on here which gave me 80% Ravenclaw result.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I've always felt like a Hufflepuff. When I took the test I got Gryffindor, though.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hufflepuff fit me best out of all of those. Though to be honest i haven't watched a single Harry Potter movie so i don't really know what it is.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Hufflepuff


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I'd rather be in Hufflepuff because they seem to have the highest ratio of cute girls but that sorting hat would probably say gryffindor because of my reckless and at times courageous behavior.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Slytheriin. Let's go.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

based on the Pottermore test I'm a Slytherin but screw that I FEEL LIKE A HUFFLEPUFF.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

tidbit said:


> I remember doing this vividly! Did you get in on the first day?
> It was fun staying up all night. Then once I got in the site, I was a little disappointed. Still am.


Yeah on the first day, the actual site was pretty disappointing, especially after I got sorted, which is a shame.


----------



## Karaleigh (Jun 14, 2015)

Slytherin for me. Though the Pottermore sorting hat put me in Gryffindor. ;-;


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Probably Hufflepuff judging from the descriptions. But I've only seen/read a tiny bit of Harry Potter, so I don't know much about it.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

> *Gryffindor*
> Values bravery, nerve, and chivalry


Lol. Nope. What's the opposite of those things? That's me.



> *Hufflepuff*
> Values patience, loyalty, and hardwork.


Nope nope. I'm impatient and lazy as hell. I am loyal, though.



> *Ravenclaw*
> Values intelligence, knowledge, and wit.


Okay, this one is closer. I'm smart, I guess. I have knowledges and I can be witty. But I'm not exactly _smart_, ykwis. I can talk a good game, but I'm no academic. I don't have the patience for it. And I have a terrible memory so I don't remember anything I learn. And I'm lazy. So, gonna take a pass on this one, too.



> *Slytherin*
> values ambition, cunning and resourcefulness. Slytherins tend to be ambitious, shrewd, cunning, strong leaders, and achievement-oriented. They also have highly developed senses of self-preservation. This means that Slytherins tend to hesitate before acting, so as to weigh all possible outcomes before deciding exactly what should be done. According to Albus Dumbledore, the qualities which Salazar valued in the students he chose included cleverness, resourcefulness, determination, and "a certain disregard for the rules."


Ah, now this is more like it. Dreams of world domination? Check. Highly developed sense of self-preservation? Check. Overthinks everything? Check. "A certain disregard for the rules"? It's not that I disregard them, I just don't think they should apply to me. _Check._


----------



## MaryGreen (Jun 18, 2015)

Hufflepuff I think. It seems that other schools wouldn't be suitable for me.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Hmmm that's a tough one. I'll let the sorting hat decide for me


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Nobody. I would start my own house.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh I've already posted/voted in this thread... Ravenclaw represent.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If I did what?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

The house of the unnoticed aka Hufflepuff.


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Hufflepuff, born and bred ! I'd be very uncomfortable in any of the other three.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

So the first time I took the Pottermore test I was, surprisingly, in Gryffindor. Then about a week later I took the test again, got a couple of new questions, and was placed in Hufflepuff. Personally I'd really rather see myself in Gryffindor but Hufflepuff makes far more sense for me. Either way.. *wearing Gryffindor shirt right now*


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Acidhouse


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I got sorted into Ravenclaw twice on Pottermore. I wanted to be sorted into Gryffindor (because who doesn't?) and also because I have done a lot of things that people consider "brave", but Ravenclaw actually makes a lot of sense and honestly, I'm fine with being a Ravenclaw.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm usually sorted into either Hufflepuff or Ravenclaw. Hufflepuff by Pottermore.


----------

